

Hold the ‘Double Irish With a Dutch Sandwich’:The Post-Recession Developed World - elfinlike
http://www.professorhollybell.com/2012/05/14/hold-the-double-irish-with-a-dutch-sandwich-in-the-post-recession-developed-world/

======
bediger4000
This reads like a sanitized version of a US Chamber of Commerce wish list for
US laws. Especially the section on "Intellectual Proprety". I mean, really:
strong "IP" laws _and_ protection from "frivolous" lawsuits? Wow, that's great
for entrenched businesses, they get the state to enforce draconian "IP" laws,
and they get a free pass on getting sued.

